# Windows über Ubuntu installieren



## mirko9797 (11. Oktober 2010)

*Windows über Ubuntu installieren*

Hi. Ich hab hab meinem Netbook Ubuntu gehabt. Jetzt will ich wieder Windows draufmachen. Das muss mit nem USB-Stick passieren. Also hab ich mit einem Live Partitions Programm erst die Linux Partition gelöscht, dann ne neue erstellt und die dann in NTFS formatiert. So wenn ich jetzt Windows übern USB-Stick installieren will steht da "Datenträger entfernen". Und wenn ich dann den USB-Stick rauszieh und eine Taste drücken steht da "No such partition". Das heisst GRUB ist noch drauf. So langsam kommt es mir vor als wenn die Linux Developer einen "zwingen" wollen Ubuntu zu benutzen.
Wüsste jetzt einer wie ich noch Windows draufmachen kann?
lg


----------



## Nobody 2.0 (11. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Windows über Ubuntu installieren*

Was für Windows ? 

Normal zumindest bis Vista hatte der Bootloader von Windows die eigenschaft das er andere bootloader überschreibt. Aber ab Win 7 ja da kamm dann Microsoft auf die Idee hey es gibt noch so etwas wie Windows nur so ohne Geld.

Ich denke bei dir ist Grub im Master boot record. Insofern musst du mit der Windows Reperatur den Window Bootloader reparieren. Und dann passt das wieder. 

Oder du must es über Linux machen. Also müsstest du über ein Live system gehen.


----------



## mirko9797 (12. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Windows über Ubuntu installieren*



Nobody 2.0 schrieb:


> Was für Windows ?
> 
> Normal zumindest bis Vista hatte der Bootloader von Windows die eigenschaft das er andere bootloader überschreibt. Aber ab Win 7 ja da kamm dann Microsoft auf die Idee hey es gibt noch so etwas wie Windows nur so ohne Geld.
> 
> ...



Das Problem ist, ich will Windows XP installieren. Nur das geht ja nicht Weil dann der oben genannte Fehler kommt. Und GRUB ist der MBR ja aber wie soll ich ihn den mit einem anderen überschreiben. Muss ich da UNBEDINGT Linux nochmal draufmachen?


----------



## Nobody 2.0 (12. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Windows über Ubuntu installieren*

Wenn linux schon mal drauf ist und Grub noch im MBR steht dann sollte es evtl über Live system gehen. Allerdings habe ich das noch nicht getestet. 

Andernfalls wäre vlt noch die möglichkeit mittels Gparted wirklich die gesamte Festplatte zu Formatieren. Also sich nicht nur auf die systempartition zu beschränken. 
Eigentlich sollte es auch noch möglichsein Windows auf einer anderen Partition zu instalieren. Das hilft manchmal auch. 

Grub mag schön und gut sein solange er funktioniert. Aber wenn er das nicht mehr tut dann muss man schweres geschütz auffahren.


----------



## mirko9797 (12. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Windows über Ubuntu installieren*

gparted funktioniert auch nicht. In den letzten Zeilen steht:

(EE) Screen(s) found, but none have a usable configuration.

Fatal Server error:
no screens found
Please consult the THe X.Orh Foundation support at X.Org Wiki - Home for help
Please check the log file at "/var/log/Org.0.log" for additional information


----------



## Nobody 2.0 (12. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Windows über Ubuntu installieren*

Gut ich denke da wäre es an der Zeit langsamm besagte schwere Waffen auf zu fahren. Versuch das hier den Download findest du unter der Anleitung.


----------



## mirko9797 (12. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Windows über Ubuntu installieren*

Ich denk mal das macht man unter Ubuntu, aber ich hab ja schon mein Ubuntu gelöscht. Mal ne andere Frage, ich kann bei parted magic eine neue Partitionstabelle erstellen. Was bedeutet das genau? dann kann ich MS-DOS auswählen, laut wikipedia ist das wohl n ganz altes Betriebsystem, aber wird dann GRUB überschrieben? Funktioniert dann überhaupt noch etwas?


----------

